
Firing Ideas - dwynings
http://blog.gastonlabs.com/post/20326677984/firing-ideas
======
dweekly
(I'm the author.) The idea here was that there was a well-defined market with
a rapid rollout strategy and a relatively hands-off operation, that this would
be "easy money". Turned out to be wrong! And if we were going to work hard, we
might as well focus on bigger ideas. Would love feedback on the process here.

